# Pace and Milton Get Together



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I wanted to get everyones attention so you have time to change your plans so I'm starting a new one to let yall know what's going on. The Oval Office is closed for remodeling so now we need to compromise on a new spot. Ollies and Oops have been mentioned. Any other suggestions? I'm going to say Ollies Thur at 6p :letsdrink


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

me and the ole lady are game for ollies thurs at 6pm.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

allright ollies at 6pm


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

The oval was only closed for Monday and Tuesday. If yall wish I can cancel them from holding our tables.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MulatMayor (4/30/2008)*The oval was only closed for Monday and Tuesday. If yall wish I can cancel them from holding our tables.


Then I say we keep the original plans to go to the Oval office on Thursday at 6pm. I guess no one (including me:doh)thought of calling them to see if they would be open on Thursday. I just like the bar/pub atmosphere a little better than the restaurant feel of Ollies.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i kinda liked the oval office myself. great burgers. but i am up for where ever you guys choose. i will monitor the thread and i'll see you all where ever you decide thurs at 6pm.:letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I just spoke with Deb and she confirmed they are back open as of today.I'll beat the Oval Thursday night.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fla_scout (4/30/2008)*I just spoke with Deb and she confirmed they are back open as of today.I'll beat the Oval Thursday night.:letsdrink


The Oval Office it is.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

the Oval it is....I was kinda looking forward to that place as well....change number 9thousand....


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

I am going to East Bay to get oysters. We will have fresh salty half shells at The Oval. Kev


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *MulatMayor (4/30/2008)*I am going to East Bay to get oysters. We will have fresh salty half shells at The Oval. Kev


You just made my mouth water. See you guys there tomorrow. I should be able to get there by 6.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

count me in. oval it is. but i will check thursday to make sure you guys haven't change it again.and ya the burgers are wicked good! and my wife said you would have to kill her before she would give up any of that grouper. its her favorite fish. see ya there!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

long as i am still upright i'll be there, going to doctors and then fish the afternoon. see ya;all there.:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry guys I wont be making it out today.......gotta work late.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell we might be there until late!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll be at the oval.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright well just to let everyone know if you didn't come out tonight then you suck. If you just couldnt make it then that's cool..just be there next time. I can honestly say that everybody I met tonight was atypical, normal cool outdoorsman. I definitely won't hesitate to come out to a get together in the future. We had drinks, oysters (thanks mulatmayor), and told lies...a whole lot of lies I'm sure :moon...lol..no it was a lot of fun and I look forward to doing it again...here are some of the people that were there: brantpeacher, mulatmayor, flascout,knot a yacht,reelhappy,murphyslaw,[email protected], and a couple others that I didnt get their names. Oh also ocean man..man the hardest thing is actually remembering everyones names. There were more people, but I just didnt get their names...Hey thanks a lot guys and thanks to the owners of The Oval Office...yall definitely helped us enjoy our drinks even more. Lets plan another one! :letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree, I met a few new folks and it was a great time. Someone needs to go by tomorrow and clean up the fish, deer and bullshit so Al and Deb don't have to worry about the parking lot. This is the place that we need to meet in my opinion since they are PFF friendly. Since the owners will be there when we gather to make sure we are taken care of and they don't care if we pull tables together or raise a little hell outside I think this is a good spot. If during the season we can get mulatmayor to bring the oysters we can all get the sauce to go with them and the Oval Office will supply the crackers what the hell else do you need. Cold beer, great hamburgersand a great atmoshere...What else could one ask for? I still missed Clay-Doh and Konz because at least if they were there I knew someone else had more baggage than I do! Excuse me now because I have to go outside and look for the rattlesnake so I can pee in peace. I'd invite you by the house but "just not tonight". I have to change out the lights and water. (That's for you clay-doh).


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Definately was a good time had by all. The oysters were great, the beer was cold. What more could you ask for. I agree that this is a great place to start hanging out. I met some new faces and some I already knew. Thanks againKevin for the oysters. There's nothing like eating them when they were in the water the night before.

Guys the beer is cheap, cold and the place is great. I think we just need to start having our little gathering there from now on.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i second it it. we should just make it standing that every thursday at 6ish oval office. mayor thanks for the oysters they were great. met some awesome folks last night !!!!! thanks oval office for putting up with us!!!! i'll see you all next thursday. till then think of more bs.:letsdrink ya'all take care.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me...It's definitely a good atmosphere there. You can count me out the next two weeks though. I've got sat-sun off so I won't be home until Fri. nights. I'll be at The Oval any chance I get. Maybe next time I'll get to meet this "Fictional Legend" everyone refers to as"Clay doh" if he even exists oke

I know we talked about it last night....do yallstill wanna try to plan a house party? :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I'm sorry I missed out! I *will* be at the next one.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (5/2/2008)*Man I'm sorry I missed out! I *will* be at the next one.


It was a good time konz. I'll be out of town next week, but should be back for the following week. But let's just keep this going.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree, its a great atmosphere for the PFF crowd. Best hamburgers in town, heck maybe the best anywhere.

Sorry I couldn't stay long last night, I had been replacing the drain field lines on my septic system so I was spent to say the least. Hope to see everybody next Thursday.

Matt


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Wish I could have been there, but being it was my anniversary I was afraid if I pushed the issue to go too much that I would have my own nuts hanging from the back of my truck hitch. And being they banned them and all I would hate to break the law.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a great time, and Thanks to the mayor for the oysters


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!! That is what life is about. Kev


----------



## Blackwater Bones (May 19, 2008)

The Liberty Cafe has just reopened in Milton. The Blackwater Grill is very close to opening and has a special room for groups..


----------

